# Samstag Bostalsee



## 007ike (5. November 2003)

So da ich nun auf Rodalben verzichten muß, und ich Sonntag bei einer sehr unangenehmen und langen Sitzung den Vorsitz habe, brauche ich Samstag unbedingt auslauf. Und zwar auf´m bike.

Wer also Lust hat eine "gemütliche" Tour Richtung Bostalsee mit mir zu fahren, der möge sich melden.

Treffpunkt wäre wie beim letzten mal der Wendalinuspark, Zeit bin ich noch offen, nicht zu spät, wegen 17 Uhr dunkel. Länge 2 bis 3 Stunden.

bis dann


----------



## Moose (5. November 2003)

Da hätte ich tierisch Bock drauf, vor allem, weil ich noch nie am Bostalsee war. Muss Samstag aber zweimal fleissig trainieren und am besten 50 Seiten meiner Diplomarbeit schreiben.
Wenn ich wieder mehr Freiheit habe, dann fährst Du mit mir aber auch mal dahin, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (6. November 2003)

aber klar doch


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

Sorry 007ike, aber ich bekomme nur entweder Sonntags oder Samstags Freigang  und da ich mich schon vorher für Rodalben entschieden hab, muss ich leider passen.


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2003)

was haltet ihr davon wir verlegen dass auf´s nächste Wochenende? Samstag wäre mir recht?


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

Da bin ich natürlich dabei!!!


----------



## Moose (6. November 2003)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei, aber Ihr wisst ja:
... schön warm anziehen, keine Dummheiten machen, vorsichtig fahren, keine Süssigkeiten von fremden Leuten annehmen, nicht streiten, ... .


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2003)

Dann laß uns mal trommeln, aber zur Info, das ist ne Tour zu 75% über Feldwege. Macht aber trotzdem Spaß, da man hier einen 23ziger Schnitt hinbekommt, wenn man will


----------



## Einheimischer (6. November 2003)

... ja ja kaum hat der ein Hardtail, wird nur noch geheitzt... ist aber auch mal ganz nett


----------



## 007ike (8. November 2003)

Hab doch noch jemand für heute gefunden 

Lebowski fährt doch mit


----------



## 007ike (9. November 2003)

mit nem HT kann man auch einen 24,5er Schnitt fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (9. November 2003)

Moinsn,

falls es jemanden interessiert:

Also der NEULING hat auch mal was zu berichten. 
Zwar nur von knapp 19 KM, aber immerhin merk ich es in den Knochen 
Gestern bissi im Warndt rumgegeigt mit 2 Kollegen.
Und solang mein Kamerad mittem Baumarktfully mithält mussich ja wohl auch mitkämpfen 
War aber echt schön. Endlich mal Trinflaschen am Rad, da geht das scho viel besser. Jetzt wollt ich noch ne kleine Tour machen, da ich feststellen musste, das meine Karte zu auflösend ist um mit dem Wildsau MA Plan vergleichbar zu sein. Da bräucht ich noch 2 weitere Karten und das is dann wohl bissi viel. Ich werd das dann einfach mal auf nächsten Samstag oder so verscheiben mit der Warndt Tour.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## h.jay (11. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich muss ja sagen, ich fühl mich hier wie zuhause. So viele Saarländer und dann auch noch aus dem schönen St.Wendel Land !!! Herrlich !!!

Wollt mal fragen, wo ihr denn immer so rumfahrt und ob ihr mir mal ein paar nette Trails verraten könnt. Komme zwar aus WND aber wegen der Arbeit hat es mich mittlerweile nach FFM verschlagen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus !!!


----------



## 007ike (11. November 2003)

Aber sicher, am liebsten werden die aber gezeigt. Wir wollten am Samstag zum Bostalsee, und da wollte ich die Wälder zwischen Selbach und Gronig bereisen. Hier gibt es echt tolle Trails.


----------



## tozzi (11. November 2003)

@007ike: An welche Startzeit hast Du am Samstag denn so gedacht?
Grüße tozzi


----------



## 007ike (11. November 2003)

Das ist noch offen, mach doch mal einen Vorschlag, wann du könntest! Die einfache Tour dauert etwas mehr als 1,5 Stunden, aber dafür rentiert es sich nicht zu kommen oder?? Mir ist gleich, bin ja schon da.
17 Uhr wird´s dunkel.

Wäre schön wenn du mit fahren würdest.


----------



## tozzi (11. November 2003)

...so 13.30 könnte ich in St.Wendel sein, vorher noch beim Einheimischen vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (11. November 2003)

ja das ist ne Ansage: 13.30 Uhr Abfahrt Großer Parkplatz Wendalinuspark, wie beim letzten mal. Ist notiert.


----------



## tozzi (11. November 2003)

..alles klar, bis dann ! (Einheimischer weis davon zwar noch nichts, aber der läßt ja sonst nichts aus)


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2003)

> ...so 13.30 könnte ich in St.Wendel sein, vorher noch beim Einheimischen vorbei.



....das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## tozzi (11. November 2003)

...na sag' ich doch !


----------



## 007ike (11. November 2003)

freu


----------



## Moose (11. November 2003)

... hey, Ihr könnt das ja doch alleine mit dem Organisieren.
--- ich werde arbeitslos!

Nein, war nur Spass, weiter so!
Freu mich schon auf das Leben nach der Diplomarbeit!
... und natürlich auf ein Wiedersehen mit Euch. Am Freitag wird ja ohnehin gebiked!
Auf zum Mond!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. November 2003)

Ja Mama, haben wir von Dir gelernt, alles noch ein bischen zaghaft... aber es muss halt gehn  
Hey... was machst Du eigentlich hier - na gut noch 10 Minuten, dann aber wieder ran an die Arbeit  

Freue mich schon auf Freitag


----------



## 007ike (12. November 2003)

Noch mal kurz nachgefragt, sonst hat niemand Zeit und Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## 007ike (12. November 2003)

Jungs, fühlt ihr euch als Splittergruppe? Ich nicht! Splittergruppe, das hört sich irgendwie nicht seriös an, mehr so nach Mittlerer Osten!


----------



## Boron (12. November 2003)

hallo leute 

komme auch aus st. wendel 
kann leider am we nicht mitkommen (junior hüten) sonst bin ich aber fast immer frei zum fahren wenn es die arbeit zulässt *gg*

 ride on 
boron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (12. November 2003)

Interessant, endlich melden sich mal ein paar St.Wendler! Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen ausreiten, melde dich einfach mal.


----------



## Moose (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *Jungs, fühlt ihr euch als Splittergruppe? Ich nicht! Splittergruppe, das hört sich irgendwie nicht seriös an, mehr so nach Mittlerer Osten! *



Splittergruppe doch nur, weil die Tour in St.Wendel startet!
Außerdem habe ich es doch extra in "Anführungszeichen" geschrieben.

Ich hätte "Delegation" sagen sollen ... oder gar nichts!


----------



## 007ike (12. November 2003)

War doch nur Spaß, wenn es dir gefällt nenn uns doch Splittergruppe.


----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2003)

Ja oder "Splinter Cell", also ich finde das hört sich so richtig verwegen an und wir können so, ein paar "Bad Boy" Punkte gutmachen... DDD wir kommen


----------



## h.jay (12. November 2003)

Kann mir jemand von euch mal bitte die Route etwas näher bringen, die ihr fahren wollt !

Würd mich auch sehr über schöne Trails im St.Wendler Land freuen. Kenne nämlich nicht so viele und würd gerne meine Strecken erweitern !!!


Danke !!!


----------



## 007ike (12. November 2003)

3 Dinge

1. Wie es aussieht werden noch 1-2 Leute vom RSC St.Ingbert mitfahren, dafür bekommen wir noch unbekannte Trails in und um ST.Ingbert gezeigt
2. Wenn wir noch Lust haben können wir vielleicht die Cross World Cup Strecke fahren, der ist ja am WE!
3. Für h.jay die Strecke ist relativ einfach und simpel. Wir fahren vom Wendalinuspark zum Lanzenberg, hier folgen wir der Alten Straße zur Göckelmühle, biegen aber kurz vorher Richtung Bliesen ab. Nach der Eisenbahnbrücke fahren wir gerade aus in den Wald über die alte Römerstraße, biegen gleich aber wieder links ab, über den kleinen Hügel und unten dann links. Diesem Feldweg folgen, dann kommst du nach Güdesweiler, kreuzt hier die Landstraße und kämpfst dich am Friedhof vorbei. Nach der kleinen Kapelle den steilen Stich hoch und dann häst du dich links. (hier werden wir wohl etwas ins Gehölz fahren, die Trails sind so geheim, dass wir die nur Mitfahrern zeigen  (Vorausgesetzt ich finde sie überhaupt selber richtig!))
An der nächsten Kreutzung (an einem Waldparkplatz) fährst du rechts und etwa 500 m weiter links im Wald ab. Wenn du weitere 400 m weiter auf den Hauptweg von Oberthal nach Selbach stößt, folgst du dem rechts, bis zur Nohmühle.Dort schaust du das du der asphaltierten Straße zum Bostalsee links folgst, bis quasi zum See! Dann drum herum und wieder zurück zur Nohmühle. (Hier werden wir wieder meiner Fantasie folgen,  je nach Uhrzeit) ansonsten analog zurück nach WND, alles klar?


----------



## h.jay (12. November 2003)

Hört sich gut an !!!

Würd gern mitkommen, aber leider werde ich mein Bike noch zur Reparatur abgeben !! Deswegen kann ich nicht genau sagen, ob ich mitkommen kann (Wenn ich überhaupt darf).  Schau mer mal ....


----------



## Boron (12. November 2003)

was ist denn defekt ?
vielleicht kann ich helfen ?
melde dich einfach !! 
schraube schleisslich den ganzen tag an rädern rum auf der arbeit   

gruss boron


----------



## 007ike (12. November 2003)

@h.jay du bist herzlich eingeladen, 

@boron du natürlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boron (13. November 2003)

@007ike 
würde ja gerne ,nur der kleine muss auch versorgt werden und meine frau ist weg auf ner ausstellung .fahre aber bei nächster gelegenheit mit .thx für die einladung  

gruss boron


----------



## h.jay (13. November 2003)

@007ike: Danke für die Einladung. Mal schauen wie es mit der Zeit hinhaut ...

@baron: Tja, ich weiss nicht, ob du mir dabei helfen kannst.

1.) Ist der Lockout-Mechanismus meines Dämpfers defekt
2.) schleift meine vordere V-Brake. Der Grund liegt vermutlich in der schlechten Steifigkeit der Gabel ...

Wer das Bike zum Händler bringen und ihn mal fragen, ob er mir die Teile austauschen kann.


----------



## Boron (14. November 2003)

@h.jay nee da muss ich passen. bei sowas gehste am besten dorthin wo du dein rad gekauft hast ,wenn noch garanite drauf ist .sonst mussten wir den dämpfer auch einschicken . sorry   grüsse  Boron


----------



## 007ike (15. November 2003)

So Freunde 

Alles klar für heute Mittag?
Wettermäßig sieht es ja nicht so dolle aus, aber was soll´s 

Bis heute Mittag 13.30 Uhr


----------



## tozzi (15. November 2003)

Alles klar,
12.45 bei Einheimischer, 13.30 Wendelinuspark !
Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (15. November 2003)

Auf ins St. Wendeler Land !!!

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (15. November 2003)

bin schon ganz heiß  freu


----------



## 007ike (15. November 2003)

So das hätten wir mal wieder. Ich fand´s klasse, macht einfach viel Spaß mit euch zu fahren.

Zwei negativ Erlebnisse haben wir zu vermelden, die aber nicht so schlimm sind.

1. Hat der Einheimische unbedingt eine Bodenprobe vom St.Wendler Boden nehmen müssen, er war nicht davon abzubringen, aber außer einwenig Schmutz an der Hose ist nicht passiert.
2. Mit hat es das Schaltauge verbogen, und zwar echt krass. was ein Glück, dass ich keinen Storck Rahmen habe, wer weiß was da jetzt zerstört wäre.

Wir sind eine ähnliche Strecke gefahren wie das letzte mal, den Bostalsee wollen wir für Moose aufheben.


----------



## Einheimischer (15. November 2003)

... ja nett wars und der St. Wendler Boden schmeckt nicht mal schlecht, aber die Äste bzw. Bäume machen sich eben nicht so gut in neuen Bikes  
Nee im Ernst, so lang nicht mehr passiert, oder in deinem Fall kaputt geht, bleiben doch nur die schönen Eindrücke übrig und von denen gabs doch einige heut, freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal!

Danke für die tolle Tour!

Gruß,

Eh.


----------



## tozzi (15. November 2003)

...kann mich Einheimischer nur anschließen, war ne flotte und schöne Tour.Kann man nur weiterempfehlen ! Das nächste Mal hoffentlich ohne Schäden. Aber so ist das nun mal mit dem neumodischen Zeugs...


----------



## Moose (15. November 2003)

Was ist denn da wieder passiert?
Einheimischer ... ?


----------



## Einheimischer (15. November 2003)

gaaaaaannzzzz harmlos, bin halt in so ne doofe Spurrille reingefahren und da hats mich hingehauen, nur mein doofes Kreuzbandloses Knie findet sowas nicht immer lustig, ist aber wieder alles gut, hab noch nichtmal ein Tigerentenpflaster gebraucht  007ike`s Schaltauge hats da schon schlimmer erwischt, der wollte eine ausgewachsene Eiche mit den Berg runter nehmen... das war dann zuviel des guten und das Teil hat sich extremst verbogen... aber na ja, 20 Euro und Ruh ist.


----------



## Moose (15. November 2003)

dass Knie ohne Bänder aber auch so unstabil sein müssen (hab' da auch eins zuwenig).

Hier vielleicht als







Mit Anleitung


----------



## Einheimischer (15. November 2003)

Wie war eigentlich dein rudern?


----------



## Moose (15. November 2003)

... mit dem Duft von Zellstoff!
Wenn ich für einen Mannreimer Ruderclub starten würde wäre ich schwer depressiv!
Die Strecke ist diese Kurve direkt bei Roche vorbei. 3km hoch, kurz hinter der Brücke Wende und 3km zurück ... :kotz:


----------



## Moose (15. November 2003)

Morgen ist dann der "Wettkampf" ...
Heute war ja nur "Streckenbesichtigung" :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (15. November 2003)

Also nix mit tief durchatmen  aber rudern im Wald geht nun mal nicht, siehs doch einfach positiv, stell Dir mal vor Du müsstest im Ruhrgebiet rudern...


----------



## Moose (15. November 2003)

im Ruhrgebiet ist es schöner!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. November 2003)

hmm, so schlimm also, vieleicht hilft es Dir ja schneller zu sein, so nach dem Motto: nix wie weg hier!
Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir viel Glück und Erfolg für Morgen.


----------



## Moose (15. November 2003)

Die Ruder-Wettkämpfe laufen ja eigentlich nie unter dem Aspekt "Naturerlebnis", obwohl es auch wirklich schöne Regatta-Strecken gibt! Die meisten "locations" für die Trainingslager sind aber ganz schön (St.Moritz, Ratzeburg, Breisach, Italien, ...)
Für die Kategorie Landschafts-Erlebnis ist ja aber das Mountainbiken da! 
Yippieh!
Pfleg' Deine Bänder!

Melde mich morgen wieder.
Grüße.


----------



## Moose (16. November 2003)

Ich konnte den Brechreiz unterdrücken als ich auf Hälfte der Strecke an der Zellstoff-Fabrik vorbeikam und bin so meiner Favoriten-Rolle gerecht geworden. Es war ja aber auch nur "Kindergeburtstag", nächste Woche das ganze in Dortmund wird etwas aussagekräftiger.
Hoffe, Ihr habt den tendenziell zu Depressionen führenden Sonntag auch gut überlebt!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. November 2003)

daraus schliese ich, Du hast gewonnen... na dann HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!! 
Ich hab alle Rolläden runtergelassen, ich kann das Mistwetter nicht mehr ertragen


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (16. November 2003)

MEGA-Depressionen heute!!

Bei dem verschixxenen Wetter!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (16. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Einheimischer _
> *daraus schliese ich, Du hast gewonnen... na dann HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!
> *



Von mir ebenso: Dicken Applaus!


----------



## Moose (16. November 2003)

Dicken Applaus für Deine berichtigte Signatur!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

